# Nile Cruise



## mstark (Feb 16, 2009)

We are traveling to Egypt later this month and are interested in taking a short 3 day cruise on the Nile on a smaller traditional boat (felucca or dahabiya). Has anyone ever done this with children in tow (9 and 13) and can you recommend a reliable tour company? Thanks, mstark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've put your post in the Egypt forum, I think you may get a better response?? I'm jealous by the way! I've always fancied a trip down the Nile!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

